# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  diviseur frequence vhdl

## nass956

bonsoir je voulais savoir si ce code vhdl etait bon pour diviser une frequece de 4MHZ en  ,10hz,100hz,1khz,10khz,100khz,1Mhz



```

```

----------

